

USA FREEDOM Act Aims to Amend Excesses of NSA Data Collection - dead_phish
http://sensenbrenner.house.gov/uploadedfiles/usafreedomact.pdf

======
tokenizer
The FREEDOM Act?

What a horribly rhetorical name... Also:

Page 11 line 18: _A judge considering a petition to modify or set aside a
nondisclosure order shall grant such petition unless the court determines that
alerting a target, an associate of a target, or the foreign power of which the
target is an agent, of the interest of the Government in the target; or
otherwise seriously endangering the national security of the United States._

This sounds like more of the same.

No mention of "NSA" or "National Security Administration". Most of the changes
involved are regarding the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act or National
Security Act. Almost all amendments contain provisions for terrorism, non
disclosure agreements, or vague notions of harming national security.

How about repealing some laws instead of passing even more legalese?

ALSO: The word "terrorism" was found twice on the first page, and only 8 more
times thereafter. That's MUCH better than the 158 references found in the
Patriot Act, found here:
[http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/PLAW-107publ56/pdf/PLAW-107publ...](http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/PLAW-107publ56/pdf/PLAW-107publ56.pdf)

------
MaysonL
Note that the ACLU has come out strongly in favor:
[https://www.aclu.org/national-security/aclu-strongly-
support...](https://www.aclu.org/national-security/aclu-strongly-supports-
sensenbrenner-leahy-bill-reforming-nsa-surveillance)

